# How many clutches?



## scruffy (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wondering how many clutches in a row do you let cockatiels have prior to resting? I have a white face pair and a pearl/normal pair who both had a winter clutch (5 & 2 babies respectively). Babies 7-8 wks old now and have started laying again pearl x 6 eggs, WF 3 eggs so far. They are aviary birds. WF still feeding 2 babies, a friend and I have been hand feeding other 5 ( 2 pearl, 3 wf) for 3 weeks. Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's recommended that they have no more than two clutches in a 12-month period.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 9, 2013)

OK thanks, so I should prevent them from breeding again until next spring. Too risky over winter. I didn't think they would breed over winter


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes you want to prevent them from breeding again after this second clutch. The third clutch is easier to prevent then the second.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Patience and Jersey are on their second clutch, as soon as I see them starting to mate again (this starts close to 2 weeks when I will be pulling them) I will begin hormone control (lots of dark time, compared to day time, etc.) if they feel it's not the best conditions for breeding they'll usually stop doing it. They may still mate, but it's less likely for them to make eggs.  And of course last but not least since they started laying right after I put a real nest box in I will be removing it with the babies. This way it's early enough to stop them from laying another clutch, and the babies will still be taken care of. 

Before I got this pair, they were being bred up to 4 times a year (I'm guessing 4 years in a row) and it can do some MAJOR damage to my female. I'd rather have her do 2 or only 1 than hurt herself by over-breeding her. ...


----------

